# R1 Nismo's Car



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

For those of you who haven't seen John's beauty...


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

Very nice!

Love the All black theme you have going on with the engine mate, looks good!

and the black leather with red stitching sets it off nicely


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

That's a very tidy car:smokin:


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

Very neat..

How much do those style gearknobs go for up in the uK?


----------



## R1 Nismo (Feb 25, 2005)

The gear nob is standard Nismo. App £60


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Wow, a very, very nice R33!!!! :smokin:


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Bloody gorgeous!!!! :smokin:


----------



## tony1 (Dec 26, 2002)

*wow*

one of the best 33's i've ever seen


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Saw the car at Abbey a couple of weeks ago.......its even better in the flesh!!.........stunning car!


----------



## GTR RICH (Oct 30, 2005)

wot they said ,A1


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

Simply Stunning


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Stunning car, but prefer yours Matt :smokin:


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Ah-ha!*

Really rather nice.


----------



## doctawoo (Oct 27, 2004)

what a lovely car john.
i've seen this in the flesh and heard it when i brought afms off john, very nice chap who took time out in showing us around the car, and yes, the leathers are extremely comfortable. soft nappa  

:smokin: :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## Circusmonkey (Jul 6, 2004)

Stunning car.

One question.

What muffler is on the car,the backbox with twin tips?


----------



## R1 Nismo (Feb 25, 2005)

The Exhaust is a Kailimoto Hyper 2000 N1 Exhaust, Sourced through Abbey.

Thanks for all your comments about the car,


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

vey nice gtr33


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

awsome! one of the nicest r33's i've seen!


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Same as above ,a beut .


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

:smokin:


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Superb looking san-san


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

*WOW*

needs to be lowered about 2 inches though.
I love the bonnet and the headlights!
The black in the engine bay is sick!!!!!


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

nice both interiol and exteriol.........


----------



## jonsibal (Jun 1, 2005)

are the wheels centerlock?


----------



## R1 Nismo (Feb 25, 2005)

The wheels are Interspeed 18 x 9.5 center locks.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Very, very nice


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

No flies on that!


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

*33*

Niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!


----------



## Shakey Finch (Jul 5, 2005)

John showed me round the car and took me for blast down the road when I met him at AMS end of last year. The attention to detail is stunning, he's just about covered every base as far as improving the look, feel and performance of the car!! 

Incredible car and the pictures don't do it justice.

Good work John!

Mark.


----------



## Falcone (Jan 31, 2005)

Beautiful! One of the nicest R33's i have seen!


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Sweet car, very very nice. :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## R1 Nismo (Feb 25, 2005)

Well guys just a quick thankyou for you comments about my ride. I dont look at this car as others do! I built it for myself, how i wanted it. 20 months ago she was a bulk standard R33 GT-R Vspec now she has had a make over, it has obviously worked!
Thanks again

John


----------



## ColinM (Sep 29, 2002)

Really nice car, great interior. 
What makes are the front strut brace and alloy fuse box ?


----------



## R1 Nismo (Feb 25, 2005)

The strut brace is a Kansia unit from Abbey Motor Sport and the fuse box cover was from Rising Sun Performance


----------



## b19bstgtr33 (Oct 12, 2005)

looking lovely fella,:smokin: 

just a quick question, what carbon cover is that you have inbetween the lights, also cost


----------



## R1 Nismo (Feb 25, 2005)

I am not sure what make it is as it has no markings! it did how ever come from Abbey Motor sport. as to th cost i cant remember but speak to Scott or Mick at Abbey for help.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

b19bstgtr33 said:


> what carbon cover is that you have inbetween the lights, also cost


It looks a like the Garage Defend slam panel but without the badge - £200ish


----------



## b19bstgtr33 (Oct 12, 2005)

sweet, cheers for that, i will be giving them a call soon as i need one and want too cover as much of the slam panel as poss


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

holy damn that car is clean. very nice


----------



## R1 Nismo (Feb 25, 2005)

*Thanks*

Just a quick note, to thank those of you who voted, to have my car on the GTROC stand at bolney on the 8 of April. See you all then.


----------



## hissingsyd (Nov 4, 2003)

well done John, see you on the 8th


----------



## Midnight-Purple (Nov 30, 2005)

*Johns beauty looks damn good*

Must say,GTR is very nice an neat.

Thumbs up to yaa :smokin:


----------



## R1 Nismo (Feb 25, 2005)

Well boys and girls, remember its Bolney on Saturday 8 April, so dust down your cars and clear the cobwebs. Lets try and get some more Skylines thier this year, we were out done by ever other make and model last year so lets do better this year.
This meet is organised by the GTROC so come and support it!


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

where can you get those interspeeds from??

lush car dude!!


----------



## R1 Nismo (Feb 25, 2005)

*Interspeeds*

As far as i Know the three sets were sold in to the uk by Abbey, 2 sets are on cars and the third set is now only two wheels. Interspeed made them in very limited numbers from what i understand. I have just had them refurbished as the are now 6 years old, never scuffed or worse just that the paint was starting to chip along the polished rim, so i have had then done in Black Chrome with out a polished lip.
I have been offered the same sort of money as new T37's for them in the past but as yet i have been untempted to part with them.


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

ideally id love to have those sort of wheels on mine too, they work well on gtrs.. the BBS RE MG are also amazing wheels, but with an amazing price tag of about 4k..

Shame no one makes good quality BBS copies


----------



## R1 Nismo (Feb 25, 2005)

Thats the price they are Now, they are rare Center locks and and they are mine!


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

R1 Nismo said:


> Thats the price they are Now, they are rare Center locks and and they are mine!


i dont think they're that good.


----------



## R1 Nismo (Feb 25, 2005)

Thats the great thing about personnel choice! " one man's meat is a nother man's poison"
Sometimes its nice to be diffrent!


----------



## blairellis (Feb 24, 2006)

You sir, have a very fine taste in Skylines. That looks like my dream R33. Lucky for you guys, you can have them as cars, we here in the States cant even import them legally anymore after what Motorex did.


----------



## R1 Nismo (Feb 25, 2005)

For a better look at my car, come to Bolney tomorrow.


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

R1 Nismo said:


> For a better look at my car, come to Bolney tomorrow.


Hi Mate, very very nice example.

You may not remember but you showed me and a couple of my mates around your car @ Bolney.

I thought your car was awesome and its defiantly something I'm going to base mine on when I finally put my finger out and get one.

- Kevin.


----------



## R1 Nismo (Feb 25, 2005)

Glad you enjoyed Bolney! Yes i do remember you and your mates.
Thanks for your remarks about my car, on here and on the day, it makes the effort all worth while.


----------



## Hustlehouston (Apr 13, 2006)

Your car is super sick.Hopefully ill buy one of those when i go over seas with the army.


----------



## R1 Nismo (Feb 25, 2005)

Hustlehouston said:


> Your car is super sick.Hopefully ill buy one of those when i go over seas with the army.


 Your only problem will come when you have to part with your beloved car on your return to the states.

Any way good luck with your goal you will love ever minute of ownership.


----------



## R1 Nismo (Feb 25, 2005)

*For Sale*

Well the time has come to part with my beloved Car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Yes thats right!
This fine example of a R33 GT-R v spec Built Nov 1998 and first registered Feb 1999 is up for sale. If you have any questions please Pm me. The price is Offers in the region of 36K. receipts for over 70Ks work over the last 2 years.

Also comes with registration R400SKY


Before any one gets the hump! i will post this in the Cars for Sale section


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

R1 Nismo said:


> Well the time has come to part with my beloved Car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Yes thats right!
> This fine example of a R33 GT-R v spec Built Nov 1998 and first registered Feb 1999 is up for sale. If you have any questions please Pm me. The price is Offers in the region of 36K. receipts for over 70Ks work over the last 2 years.
> 
> Also comes with registration R400SKY


WTF !!!!!!!!!!????????????????

How come John ???


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

very nice car jhon but its will be sad to see it go


----------



## R1 Nismo (Feb 25, 2005)

*R1 Nismo Sale*

Hi Daz

Well thats life Daz sometimes we just have to do these things! I know it will he hard but i have had great satisfaction with this project and hopefully who ever buys her, have as much fun and respect for the car as i have.

are you going to the jovel sailer on sunday?

john


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

For sale thread posted here...

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=56068


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

i thought i would post here instead of on for sale thread as it is not a genuine interest so didnt want to disturb the thread, but...

£36000? my car is very similar spec, engine spec is a lot better on my car but i dont have leather or the ICE that he does. my 400r is a genuine nismo item aswell with certificates, sorry but either my car is well under priced or yours i well over!


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Agreed. It is a bloody nice car and I would buy it - but it ain't worth that.


----------



## R1 Nismo (Feb 25, 2005)

THis is not a debate over if its worth it or not if you dont like the price dont buy it! We all Know what we have spent and how it has ben spent, You try building or rebuilding a car to this spec this well for £36K. That all i have to say on it! It is what it is!


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

It was just my opinion on the price which is why i kept it away from your for sale thread. You have put a lot of money and effort into the car and fair play for you putting up what you see as a good price.

edited to say:

forgot to say good luck with the sale mate, it is a very very nice car!


----------



## R1 Nismo (Feb 25, 2005)

Fair play luffy this was not really directed at you, i just thought i would not start a debate on it!, as every one has a choice and a price.

john


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Luffy said:


> i thought i would post here instead of on for sale thread as it is not a genuine interest so didnt want to disturb the thread, but...
> 
> £36000? my car is very similar spec, engine spec is a lot better on my car but i dont have leather or the ICE that he does. my 400r is a genuine nismo item aswell with certificates, sorry but either my car is well under priced or yours i well over!


Yours is a 400R?  I thought the last one in the country (blue iirc) went back to Japan last year.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

vennuth said:


> Yours is a 400R?  I thought the last one in the country (blue iirc) went back to Japan last year.


Think he means the kit is genuine 400R, not the car is a genuine 400R


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

matt j said:


> Think he means the kit is genuine 400R, not the car is a genuine 400R



/\/\/\/\ What he said


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

John - whoever buys your car will be buying a stunning example...it truely is an amazing car. I hope the new owner looks after it as well as you have.

Do you have any ideas as to what you will replace it with ?


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

what wheels are those? BBS LMs?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Iv been out with John in this car and its GREAT.
FAST,looks great and holds the road like glue.
Best of luck with the sale john-You and this car belong together,I cant belive it!


----------



## R1 Nismo (Feb 25, 2005)

The Wheels are Interspeed Centerlocks 18" , I belive there were only 3 sets sold in the UK. 200 sets made world wide.


----------



## RIPPMODS (Apr 11, 2006)

I love this car...it came out on point. I love the interior work, I will be following the lead on that... 

This cars totally follows the look I'm after, great job. Where can I get a hood like that?


----------



## R1 Nismo (Feb 25, 2005)

Well If my American to british translation is correct you are talking about the TopSecret Carbon Fibre bonnet, which has been sprayed to match the car, complete with flush bonnet catches.
Good luck with your project and good on you! it must be a great buzz driving your GTR around in the states.


----------

